# Solved: Rockmelt for Linux? Maybe?



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Rockmelt, the new web browser out there, on my Windows half of my computer, and I have to say I love it, but I was wondering if I could get it on my Linux Mint half of my computer. I did tons of googling, but everyone just either had something about Ubuntu in the article, or put Ubuntu as the heading... Which didn't make too much sense to me. Does anyone know how i might get this? And no, using WINE did not work.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

It's quite simple. Linux Mint is a derivation of Ubuntu, so just follow any Ubuntu instructions.

According to this: http://ishant-darklord.blogspot.com/2010/11/rockmelt-beta-browser-for-your-social.html you need an invitation.If you have it in Windows you must have an invitation. Can it just be downloaded again in Linux?

Which version of Mint? That will be based on a particular version of Ubuntu.


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Mint 9. It's based on 10.04. I have an invite, and I have it installed in Windows already. I will follow those directions and tell you what happens.


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't really see any directions on that page. Would you mind spelling them out for me? I have a few papers due today so I am not able to give full attention.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm sorry. I take back what I said. Out of curiosity I asked for an invite, and yes, it is Windows and Mac only and doesn't work.

I've run out of ideas. Maybe we will just have to wait...


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tear drop*


----------

